# Crazy Russian fight show



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, that looks brutal. Somebodies gonna get hurt bad on that show.

Where can I watch it?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That was nuts.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

someone's going to die via broken neck


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

rabakill said:


> someone's going to die via broken neck


I think something like this will happen eventually.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Proresu isn't to be trifled with.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

kantowrestler said:


> Proresu isn't to be trifled with.



that's the truth, but by all accounts, that kick was just a dick move by Maeda


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ya that show is insane. Crazy Russians.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is another case of some crazy MMA promoter trying to garner ratings. These freak show displays never last beyond the initial shock. I'm confident this will go the way of so much else.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I got bored 10 minutes into an actual broadcast of the show. The highlights got my attention and I really wanted to see more but it really is an ill contrived freak show. The different levels are relevant for about 15 seconds of most fights and then they end up brawling barely in bounds on some gym mats.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there even a real point to this show?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

The one I was watching seemed to be a 2v2 tournament. Not sure if they are all like that.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm not sure about watching this but I want it as a video game. The first truly co-op fighting game.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I can't imagine what a mess that would be as a video game. There's a reason no one attempts co-op combat games: targeting. It would be such a mess trying to set up collision detecting and targeting. Not to mention the logistics behind making a game like that behave realistically in practice.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Who cares about making it behave realistically? You're playing American Gladiators MMA Style. The hit detection and targeting aren't anything to worry about. There are so many multiplayer arena games that the technology is already there. If you can do 8 man tornado tag matches in WWE you can make a fighting game for this easily enough.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I just find the grappling systems really clunky in those games.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd go with a more arcadey style grappling system like in Bellator Onslaught.


----------



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)

GDPofDRB said:


> I think something like this will happen eventually.



wow. the guy just shrugged it off. i'd be looking for that guy in the parking lot.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

This is stupid point of a fight is to see who the better man is, what exactly is the point of this shit game when one guy is going for a takedown and another runs up and kicks you in the liver when you're not expecting it. That's actually how Houdini died not expecting a punch 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> This is stupid point of a fight is to see who the better man is, what exactly is the point of this shit game when one guy is going for a takedown and another runs up and kicks you in the liver when you're not expecting it. That's actually how Houdini died not expecting a punch
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Houdini didn't die...he disappeared.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

OU said:


> Houdini didn't die...he disappeared.


Some might say


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

That's what the government wants you to think maaaaaaaan

Wait, is that really how whodeeney died?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> That's what the government wants you to think maaaaaaaan
> 
> Wait, is that really how whodeeney died?


wikidatshit and...


> Harry Houdini died of peritonitis, secondary to a ruptured appendix. Eyewitnesses to an incident at the Princess Theater in Montreal gave rise to speculation that Houdini's death was caused by a McGill University student, J. Gordon Whitehead, who delivered a surprise attack of multiple blows to Houdini's abdomen.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

you ever been punched when not expecting, hurts like a mofo. My (ex) girlfriend loved to hit people in the stomach unexpectedly and it was annoying as hell


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Actually yeah, I got clocked in the back of the head then jumped about a year ago in the parking lot of a Safeway, ironically enough. Never saw it coming. Thankfully only ended up with a black eye and corneal abrasion.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

sounds like no fun, I've been sucker punched too, some people just suck


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

count me in on the sucker punch list. after i hit the ground the guy booted me in the head then walked away. we met again though...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

This last one, I was out of town by myself in a decent small community, not the ghetto or any thing weird like that. Was staying at a hotel and walked to the Safeway grocery across the street to get some provisions. I was a groomsmen the next day in an old friends wedding. It was three teenagers, I think, none were HW's anyways, they knocked me over then kick punch pow, and then they bolted laughing talking shit into the darkness. I was like, "Well shit, if I wanna go get some I gotta run and chase these little ****s" Wasn't too happy about that idea or getting hit from behind for no reason. My buddy knows how much I like MMA so at the wedding reception when they were doing announcements he told everyone I was an unremarkable MMA fighter. A real Joker. Oh well, probably would of got no bridesmaid sympathy love if I didn't get hit, so there is my lemonade!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Did that bridesmaid sympathy result in anything other then an attraction or one night stand?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.killsometime.com/videos/10762/Russian-Road-Rage-Bat-vs-Axe


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Only in Russia does that happen!


----------

